# Meet the Pliny



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
though you might like to meet my hedgie, Pliny (the Elder, for those of you who might be wondering....)
i've had him for a little over a year. He is pretty much a big cuddle-monster, unless there is a tube lying around. He has been a pretty awesome little guy to have. He does a great job of keeping me company (and sane) when I am working on my dissertation (finishing a PhD right now....eep!) He is a pretty laid-back boy, unless there is a food bowl around - then it is feeding-frenzy time!
Anyway, here are some pictures of the Pliny. I think he is pretty darn cute...


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

awww! i love that third picture. adorable


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

And a few more.....[attachment=2:iqazlm40]15157_176570866908_517941908_2953117_865875_n.jpg[/attachment:iqazlm40][attachment=1:iqazlm40]15157_176570886908_517941908_2953119_4303432_n.jpg[/attachment:iqazlm40][attachment=0:iqazlm40]Library - 4504.jpg[/attachment:iqazlm40]


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, those teeth! That picture is priceless!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, only a couple more (I promise). He is just such a goofball sometimes...


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I love teefers pictures! An the "sigh" picture is adorable. He's like "Life is so hard... eat, sleep, poop, run..." :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, he can be pretty dramatic sometimes. I think his teeth photos are always my favorite. Makes him look so tough, when really he is a quilly marshmallow!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> Makes him look so tough, when really he is a quilly marshmallow!


Hahaha Winston thinks he's fierce, but he's just a big chicken, really.

Sidenote: Is that ACTUAL chainmail??


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes it is. I use it for my PhD research, and my friend uses it for jousting. (We have strange horses....)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww what a cutie Pliny is ;D
More pictures please


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pliny is so photogenic! I love all the pictures! Wonderful!! please keep them coming.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Soooo cuuute! O_O more pics please! :lol: love the teeth btw


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Such a handsome boy! Thank you for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will post some more pics soon.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi is beyond adorable!! I must have more pictures or maybe you want to give Pliny to me!!!! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love love LOVE the picture where he's looking out at the books. It's like he's about to settle down for bed and he's picking a bedtime story!

He really is a cutie.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pictures, Pliny is adorable! And thanks for specifying it's Pliny the Elder, I was actually wondering about that when I saw his name. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

As requested, here more of photos of the Pliny Adventures...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the one of him peeking out of the doggy bed. Such a cutie!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable, I love the pictures


----------

